# Sugarloaf - AlpineZone Summit 4.0



## Nick (Feb 9, 2013)

Much more to come, but today was a great day. Definitely some dust-on-crust, but in many places the powder overcame it, and with refreshes of snow all day was awesome. Made turns with dozens of AZ'ers. I will be posting lots of pics, videos, and more in the coming days. 



Some pics, all from Sunday because Saturday was too damn cold / windy to break out the camera, although I do have gopro footage. 






Ski Stef and vdk03





Welcome party. It was PACKED! 





bvibert quote: "Shots are my favorite"





vdk03's brother. He was out of commission Sunday morning. Partied hard!





Heading up for first tracks





View from the Superquad unloading station





View up to the snowfields





Sunday was a crystal clear morning





Just awesome conditions, soft snow





bvibert in brackett basin





The cruise out of brackett





Skyline





allskiing under Skyline





bvibert coming down Spillway





Gondola line, maybe?





small stump hop in Brackett





Freshies in Brackett with the Loaf in the background

More pics are also up on the AlpineZone Instagram page that I took from my phone

http://instagram.com/alpinezn


----------



## ski stef (Feb 9, 2013)

*Sugarloaf - AlpineZone Summit*






Represent


----------



## kingslug (Feb 9, 2013)

Wish I could have made it...had to settle for Hunter pow...


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 9, 2013)

*loaf sat*

king pine- get er while shes on






kid kid kid on winters way






low angle glades





superquad on hold


first run whiffletreee/king pine, hit misery whip to start er off…  wanted to hit Flume to start, roped off… didn't tempt it.


king pine off


whiffletree, king pine on, RIPSAW.


frostbite signs, ramdown or old winters to the lodge…


back out there, whiffletree/kingpine  haulback.  fantastic.


Spillway, wow.  mid winters way -- nice and soft, bumped up.


lunch at the condo -- back out there, few whiffletree runs helping to teach snowboarding, found some low angle glades…


snagged my first tracks pass, and back out for a few more.


Double bitter.  getting close to last chair, so almost went top to bottom….


and the last run, Sluice to boardwalk…


Widowmaker and beyond ensue. 


Bram! upload some of that ripsaw gopro goodness....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2013)

Way to get after it guys n gals , glad Ma Natch came thru 4 u all !!  .


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Sugarloaf - AlpineZone Summit*

Hope u make it one of these years warp.  The loaf is an amazing place.  For any AZ members here, get your asses to the widow maker. Sly chi is going on soon.  Kick ass funk band from Portland. Will be a helluva party.  If I don't see u there I'll c u at the lift 730 sharp tomorrow for 1st tracks.  Gonna b another epic day!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 9, 2013)

What an incredible day at the Loaf! I went from thinking there was no way much would be open, what with all the hyperbole surrounding this storm, to the disappointment of waking to 3" in my motel parking lot overnight. I would say the Loaf got at least a foot between yesterday, last night, and today, it snowed all day today. Looking forward to an awesome day tomorrow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Sugarloaf - AlpineZone Summit*



Cornhead said:


> What an incredible day at the Loaf! I went from thinking there was no way much would be open, what with all the hyperbole surrounding this storm, to the disappointment of waking to 3" in my motel parking lot overnight. I would say the Loaf got at least a foot between yesterday, last night, and today, it snowed all day today. Looking forward to an awesome day tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 7633


Looking at perfection, enjoy it !!!:beer::beer:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 9, 2013)

Dooood those trees look nice!

Are the snowfields open?

Hope you guys have a blast. Wish I could have made it this year. I hope to budget my time more accordingly in the future.

And... damnnn those trees look good!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 9, 2013)

Rumor has it snowfields will open tomorrow.

Our plan is to hit Brackett Basin early...almost 100% open according to website now.

As disappointing as my first summit was 4 years ago, this one more than makes up for it. 2 days of awesome skiing and terrain and another day to go tomorrow. 

Going to bed in a few minutes...best skiing of the season so far.

The AZ summit curse is hereby lifted!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 10, 2013)

JimG. said:


> The AZ summit curse is hereby lifted!


 :beer:


----------



## Terry (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry we couldn't make it but we were slaying 2 feet of fresh pow at Shawnee Peak all day yesterday. It was the best ski day in years! Found drifts that were waste deep in places! Guess we gotta do it again today. Have fun and we will make it one of these years.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 10, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Hope u make it one of these years warp.  The loaf is an amazing place.
> 
> 
> Thanks DHS i,m sure of a couple of things 1 Loaf is awesome , 2luv to meet u young guns ,3 u young snots would BURY this ole fart in the woods but i could hang on the pistes and 4 . Could do a serious grooooove on that funkadelic chit !!
> ...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 10, 2013)

Now all thatsaid above dont feel bad for me , me and queenie been slaying pow here too , heading out again today to get more of that 18 inche goodness , Rage on Boyz !


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> Represent



i recognize some but not all, put some names to the pick


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 10, 2013)

few from today:

i like candy





bram killin it


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank God for first tracks, thanks Nick, got down to the Super Quad at 8:32, it was mobbed, none of them could get to the hill Saturday. They did open the Timberline Quad to the summit in the afternoon, did anyone else make it to the top yesterday? I found some nice low angle glades off this chair, but was humbled by the classes of kids flying by me in there!








Some nice wide open birches between trails.


Hard to tell, Tele-Tubies loading the Whiffletree


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 11, 2013)

What a great weekend. Saturday was ski on the lifts all day and dumping snow whole time. Sunday first tracks and then few trips to the far reaches of Bracket for some knee to thigh deep shots! Didn't really stop to take many pics. Especially on Saturday. I gotta go through them and see whats good, though it will probably be more of what's already been posted.


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a lot to post. Will take me some time to get through it all. I filled my memory card with video on the gopro so I have to cut it up. What a great variety of conditions this weekend, we had everything from snow to sunshine, groomers to pow, glades to bumps.


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i recognize some but not all, put some names to the pick



Left to right: 

Allskiing, (unsure), vdk03, vdk03's brother (unsure on his username), bvibert, ski stef


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 11, 2013)

Nick said:


> I have a lot to post. Will take me some time to get through it all. I filled my memory card with video on the gopro so I have to cut it up. What a great variety of conditions this weekend, we had everything from snow to sunshine, groomers to pow, glades to bumps.



That's awesome--glad you all enjoyed it.  Yeah, looking forward to more pics/vids, etc.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like an awesome time! Safe to assume that next yr's will be around the same timeframe? Mid Winter is certainly more reliable conditions wise than late season.
Both are great but awesome job working with the Loaf to secure this package mid winter!


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2013)

updated the OP with some pics.


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Looks like an awesome time! Safe to assume that next yr's will be around the same timeframe? Mid Winter is certainly more reliable conditions wise than late season.
> Both are great but awesome job working with the Loaf to secure this package mid winter!



Yup, next year we will definitely try to do around the same time. 

last year we had 58 people. 

This year we had 125 people. 

Next year I want to hit 200 8)


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2013)

More pics from the snow: 






1'+ in Brackett





Dumping on the way into Brackett





Gold - first tracks passes





Chilling at the Widowmaker Apres





Me and Ski Stef





Dumping up Skyline





Summit is just socked in and snowing hard!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 11, 2013)

Great weekend...Awesome conditions and very cool people! Can't wait for next year.


----------



## octopus (Feb 11, 2013)

Thx nick. Great deal and weekend. Would've liked to talk to you, but you were busy. Maybe next year


----------



## WJenness (Feb 11, 2013)

My ass is thoroughly kicked.


Saturday was my first full day on skis all season (and I'm pretty out of shape on the whole). After about three or four runs with wa-loaf and a few others, I felt like I was going to pass out. After a break for second breakfast, I went back out and skied until about 2:00. What a day. Loved it so much. Best day on the east coast in 3 years or so for me. After the apres-party, headed back to the condo and got a couple of pizzas delivered from the Shipyard Brewhaus. They were pretty good, but I'd probably ask for extra cheese next time.


Sunday morning, I got up, and felt pretty awful (dehydrated mainly), and it wasn't because I had a wild Saturday night either. I pounded a couple of liters of water (missed first tracks :-( ) and eventually made it out. I noticed the king pine lift was open my second time up whiffletree, so I went over there to get a Brackett Basin run in. I skied Cant Dog 1, and about half way down my legs started cramping up. I took my time and eventually picked my way out of the woods, but it was slow going for me.


I skied to the base, took a break, pounded some more water and had a granola bar. I went back up Whiffletree and made one more run and my legs started to cramp again. I took that as a sign and cut my day short at about 11:00 or so.


Went back to my car to finish digging it out, and was going to go up to the base to get some food before hitting the road..


Unfortunately, my car had other ideas. My battery was D-E-A-D dead.


reefer was just about to head out and saw my plight and gave me a jump. Thanks again, man!


From there, I drove straight home, not wanting to turn my car off again for fear of it not starting back up.


Replaced the battery, and all is good now. My legs are still killing me though. After a couple of days of recovery (office work), I should be good to go. Lots of water and ibuprophen.


Hell of a trip though. Thanks to Nick, the rest of the mods, Sugarloaf, wa-loaf, and everyone else who made it happen for me.


Can't wait for next year!


-w


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome weekend!  The skiing was great and so were the people, good times all around!  Great to meet some new people and reconnect with others that I haven't seen in a while!

Wayne, that was one hell of a first full day for you! My legs would have been SCREAMING...  Well, actually they were!

I only took a few pictures with my phone.  I also had my go-pro going on Friday and Saturday, and my DSLR on Sunday.  I haven't had a chance to look at any of that yet though.  Here's the cell phone pics that were at least half decent:

*Looking up Comp Hill*


*Looking down Comp Hill*


*Comp Hill again?*


*Spillway on Sunday*


The first 3 were from Saturday, the last on Sunday.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2013)

Sunday was a gorgeous clear day, and the snow was awesome.  It was really tough to have to leave early!


----------



## bigbog (Feb 11, 2013)

bvibert said:


> ....It was really tough to have to leave early!



Not as tough as it was than to get there ~12:45 on Sunday for day #1 Brian!..arrrrggghhh.  
Man, am I NEVER going to let my season go as far off the cliff for day #1 as this year.  These last couple seasons have been the worst...  What a weekend you all must've had.   Great timing, especially for the Basin.   Nice to see no wind/lift issues this year...


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 11, 2013)

Glad to see that everyone had a great time. Great to see that AZ 4.0 was a rousing success! Congrats to all AZers who made it. Thanks for shredding it for us!

Wjenness, what took you so long to start the season? Got to make up for lost time, buddy.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Glad to see that everyone had a great time. Great to see that AZ 4.0 was a rousing success! Congrats to all AZers who made it. Thanks for shredding it for us!
> 
> Wjenness, what took you so long to start the season? Got to make up for lost time, buddy.



We missed you up there snowmonster!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2013)

bigbog said:


> Not as tough as it was than to get there ~12:45 on Sunday for day #1 Brian!..arrrrggghhh.



You, and the rest of New England!  We couldn't believe the amount of people rolling in as we were on our way out!


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 11, 2013)

bvibert said:


> We missed you up there snowmonster!



Would have been great to see you too, bvibert. The AZ Summit is like a big family reunion. I was all set to go but the MA travel ban put the brakes on that.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 11, 2013)

Did anyone else enjoy telling the throngs there Sunday how awesome Saturday was, I did. Best day of my season by a long shot.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2013)

Nick said:


> bvibert quote: "Shots are my favorite"



Damn, I look disturbing there.  The SoCo went down smooth though!

For the record; "Shots are my favorite" is a paraphrase from an ALLSKIING (in the Ski the East hoodie next to me) quote from a few years back... Gotta give credit where credit is due... :beer:


----------



## reefer (Feb 11, 2013)

WJenness said:


> My ass is thoroughly kicked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No worries...............only halftime however. We were just checking out and moving the truck from the parking garage. (Yes I had underground parking, not a flake touched the Xterra!).
Went back out for the aftertnoon. Great move cause we got to the Summit!


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Damn, I look disturbing there.  The SoCo went down smooth though!
> 
> For the record; "Shots are my favorite" is a paraphrase from an ALLSKIING (in the Ski the East hoodie next to me) quote from a few years back... Gotta give credit where credit is due... :beer:



Thanks for the heads-up. I just saw the FB post with the quote :lol: 

Stef is a MANIAC


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2013)

reefer said:


> Great move cause we got to the Summit!


Snowfields?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 11, 2013)

Frapcap, Bruce getting ready to drop into Brackett.


On the other side of that drop-off there lay knee to thigh deep pow (about as far to the right you could go in Cant Dog II)


Brackett


A virtually untracked Winters Way Saturday morning ...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2013)

Nick said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I just saw the FB post with the quote :lol:



Not a problem, just didn't want ALLSKIING feeling left out.. :lol:



Nick said:


> Stef is a MANIAC



Indeed, but in a good way!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 11, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Snowfields?



No snowfields, they were probably blown clean. Tote Road ext.?, Upper Timberline.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 11, 2013)

Love the southern comfort!





Nick said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I just saw the FB post with the quote :lol:
> 
> 
> Stef is a MANIAC


 Pretty much the life of the party! Really enjoyed meeting vdk03 and ski stef very cool people!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 11, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> No snowfields, they were probably blown clean. Tote Road ext.?, Upper Timberline.


Thats what i was thinking with that wind sat night.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Thats what i was thinking with that wind sat night.



I was thinking the same thing, I just wasn't sure if by summit he meant the top of timberline, or the hike up above it to get to the snowfields on the back side..


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2013)

I wish I had skied the trail just skiers left of brackett on Sunday. On my way into Bracket it looked incredible.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2013)

Nick said:


> I wish I had skied the trail just skiers left of brackett on Sunday. On my way into Bracket it looked incredible.



Ripsaw?  I wanted to try it too, but never got there.  I remember it being pretty good the last time I was there.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 11, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Ripsaw?  I wanted to try it too, but never got there.  I remember it being pretty good the last time I was there.



I heard a couple of folks in the lodge on Saturday (early) say that it was really dangerous and probably shouldn't have been open... And they sounded serious, not joking "Don't ski my trail..." kind of talk.

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 11, 2013)

Nick said:


> I wish I had skied the trail just skiers left of brackett on Sunday. On my way into Bracket it looked incredible.





bvibert said:


> Ripsaw?  I wanted to try it too, but never got there.  I remember it being pretty good the last time I was there.



Looked great from the top, but viewing if from the bottom there were some pretty big rocks sticking out all over the lower part.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 11, 2013)

I went to the first summit 4 years ago; great time but the conditions were disappointing.

This summit more than made up for that. Now I feel like I got to know the mountain and I'm really impressed. We got 3 days in, the first 2 in heavy snowfall. Then a bluebird Sunday. Wow.

I don't know where to start. So I'm going to wait until more pics get posted. But we made it until about 2pm on Sunday after First Tracks at 7:30. Spent the last 3 hours or so in Brackett Basin and other nice hardwood glades between trails. Just some great skiing. My son James is utterly addicted to trees now.

At that point the woods got crowded and we were shot, so we made the long trip home. Slept like a dead man, dreamed of skiing.  

What a great time. And alot of great people too. And lots of good skiers. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Looked great from the top, but viewing if from the bottom there were some pretty big rocks sticking out all over the lower part.



The people I saw skiing it were cutting back over to haul back before that lower section...


----------



## reefer (Feb 12, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Snowfields?




No, just for the photo ops. Binder was pretty nice though.


----------



## ski stef (Feb 12, 2013)

Nick said:


> Stef is a MANIAC



Party was a lot of fun and I had a great time meeting and skiing with everyone that made it. That being said ... I'm still recovering. ALLSKIING said it well, now i need a vacation from the summit. 

Just getting to the airport for our flight back to Colorado. Looking forward to AZ Summit 5.0


----------



## JimG. (Feb 12, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> Party was a lot of fun and I had a great time meeting and skiing with everyone that made it. That being said ... I'm still recovering. ALLSKIING said it well, now i need a vacation from the summit.
> 
> Just getting to the airport for our flight back to Colorado. Looking forward to AZ Summit 5.0



Stef, it was great to meet and ski with you and Jim...you added alot of personality to the event and made it all the more enjoyable. I wish we all had more time to sit around and BS but things moved so fast this past weekend I don't know where the time went.

Have a safe trip back to CO!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 12, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> Looking forward to AZ Summit 5.0



+1 Missed it this yr but was there the past 2 yrs....looking forward to next year!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> Party was a lot of fun and I had a great time meeting and skiing with everyone that made it. That being said ... I'm still recovering. ALLSKIING said it well, now i need a vacation from the summit.
> 
> Just getting to the airport for our flight back to Colorado. Looking forward to AZ Summit 5.0



Greet to see and ski with you guys again.  Hopefully it's not 2 more years until the next time..

You definitely partied like a rock star and skied hard the next day regardless!

Have a safe flight back.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 12, 2013)

*ripsaw*



bvibert said:


> The people I saw skiing it were cutting back over to haul back before that lower section...



We hit it pretty early after the rope dropped on it --  as you know, the snow was so light and fluffy that you still sunk to the bottom and hit whatever was underneath....   I hope that it was mostly ice, but either way, it didn't 'sound' good....   
We made the best of it, its a great trail -- but this weekend early was not the call on it.. better to let people cut it up first so you can see where any rock/stumps were...   my board escaped with a few flesh wounds, but i'm not sure if i picked them up on that run or somewhere else over the weekend....

The bottom section was roped off all weekend as far as I could tell.

good thing I own some PTEX stock.


----------



## Nick (Feb 12, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> +1 Missed it this yr but was there the past 2 yrs....looking forward to next year!



we'll make sure to schedule the snow again :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2013)

rocojerry said:


> We hit it pretty early after the rope dropped on it --  as you know, the snow was so light and fluffy that you still sunk to the bottom and hit whatever was underneath....   I hope that it was mostly ice, but either way, it didn't 'sound' good....
> We made the best of it, its a great trail -- but this weekend early was not the call on it.. better to let people cut it up first so you can see where any rock/stumps were...   my board escaped with a few flesh wounds, but i'm not sure if i picked them up on that run or somewhere else over the weekend....
> 
> The bottom section was roped off all weekend as far as I could tell.
> ...



Glad I didn't hit it then, thanks.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 12, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Glad I didn't hit it then, thanks.



Until we moved further right in Brackett I hit a few things that made me cringe. Damage was minimal but right near an edge in both cases.

Wish I owned PTEX stock.


----------



## reefer (Feb 12, 2013)

Great times! Thanks Ethan, Nick, and Stef! And Ma Nature of course. Great to see some of the usual suspects and especially the Mod Squad - Dave, Jim, Ryan, and Brian.



Cornhead, TDog, DoubleEject, and BoarderPatrol out for first tracks.....which do rock by the way. We came down at 8:32 and went to breakfast...............................








DoubleEject leading the way down Skyline








Double Eject near the Summit













Maybe next year the snowfields?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 12, 2013)

great pics Reefer, skyline looked fantastic.


----------



## reefer (Feb 12, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> great pics Reefer, skyline looked fantastic.




There were a lot of trails with conditions like that along the edges! 
Hope BoarderPatrol and DoubleEject get around to posting. They got a couple hundred shots including some from Saturday. Coldest Blizzard I've ever skied in...................


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> great pics Reefer, skyline looked fantastic.


It was fantastic


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2013)

Here's a short video I threw together on the action on Friday before the Summit.  



I forgot to add a sound track, so I picked something random off of YouTube...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 12, 2013)

nice vid B.

i don't think it is appropriate for moderators to duck the ropes tho, sets a bad example for the rest of us.

PS. audio didn't play in the embedded video, had to go to full YT site to hear it.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> nice vid B.
> 
> i don't think it is appropriate for moderators to duck the ropes tho, sets a bad example for the rest of us.
> 
> PS. audio didn't play in the embedded video, had to go to full YT site to hear it.



That wasn't ducking a rope, it just looked like it..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> nice vid B.
> 
> i don't think it is appropriate for moderators to duck the ropes tho, sets a bad example for the rest of us.
> 
> PS. audio didn't play in the embedded video, had to go to full YT site to hear it.


Ropes what ropes.....nice vid B! Dont you have another one as well?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah, I have footage from Saturday too, but I haven't had a chance to get to it yet. I intended to make one video with the footage from both days, but I ran out of time today and wanted to put up something.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, I have footage from Saturday too, but I haven't had a chance to get to it yet. I intended to make one video with the footage from both days, but I ran out of time today and wanted to put up something.



Is the Bump or Bust 2 video posted yet?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2013)

Sounds like I will have to try and make another one of these. Nick didn't you say you were working on a 4.1 summit?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Is the Bump or Bust 2 video posted yet?



Maybe next month...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like I will have to try and make another one of these. Nick didn't you say you were working on a 4.1 summit?



Yes!  We need a better showing from the CT crew.  Next year we'll do a convoy up there!


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2013)

I haven't gotten through any of my footage yet. Will work on it this week. Most of is angled too high (chest mount) or too low (helmet mount)


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2013)

Nick said:


> I haven't gotten through any of my footage yet. Will work on it this week. Most of is angled too high (chest mount) or too low (helmet mount)



were you rocking dual cameras?


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like I will have to try and make another one of these. Nick didn't you say you were working on a 4.1 summit?



Yeah looking at The Bush Mar 22nd for a more informal gathering.


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> were you rocking dual cameras?



Plus rear facing, plus pole mount, total GSA style. 

No, I just wore it on my helmet Fri & Sun and on a chest mount on Sat.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice! Looks like this event delivered!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2013)

Keep in mind the video I posted is from Friday, before the storm really started.  The skiing was much better on Saturday and Sunday.  I'm not sure if any of the footage I got is any good yet though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Here's a short video I threw together on the action on Friday before the Summit.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add a sound track, so I picked something random off of YouTube...



Dude in beige pants was skiing completely reckless on that closed trail


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Dude in beige pants was skiing completely reckless on that closed trail



That's why I followed him.. to make sure no one got hurt!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 13, 2013)

bvibert said:


> That's why I followed him.. to make sure no one got hurt!



Ya...more like to you followed him to get any scraps of snow that were left after he was done. 

The whip was pretty firm under that 4-6 inches on Friday.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 13, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Ya...more like to you followed him to get any scraps of snow that were left after he was done.
> 
> The whip was pretty firm under that 4-6 inches on Friday.


Yeah but it was still a lot of fun!


----------



## Cheese (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm sorry I couldn't make it but when I started hearing the reports that it would dump on your trip I was really happy for all that could attend.  Pics look great and it seems that you all did a great job of flattening out the new snow.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

I have more video to edit but this is some of the footage from the Loaf as part of a ski review


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2013)

just curious, did you guys have the "free lesson" as part of the package again this year?


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice vid Nick, damn should have gotten my ass into the Bracket Basin, what was I thinking, dumbass! Hope it's in play next year!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> just curious, did you guys have the "free lesson" as part of the package again this year?



I think so, but I didn't use it.. again..


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice vid Nick, though I had the sound turned down so I didn't listen to any of the review part of it..


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 25, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Nice vid Nick, though I had the sound turned down so I didn't listen to any of the review part of it..



Your missing out on the "woo's" then!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Your missing out on the "woo's" then!



I gathered that from the comments in the other thread.  I'm gonna have to go back and watch it again when I can have sound!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2013)

OK, when is the next one taking place!? Gotta start planning trips!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> OK, when is the next one taking place!? Gotta start planning trips!



+1 I totally plan on going to this year trip.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2013)

Hopefully we'll get an announcement soon!


----------



## Nick (Aug 23, 2013)

We have had our conversations with Sugarloaf and are putting together material already. Stay tuned, should be an announcement in the next few weeks.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2013)

Nick said:


> We have had our conversations with Sugarloaf and are putting together material already. Stay tuned, should be an announcement in the next few weeks.



yay!


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 23, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> yay!



+1.  Looking fwd to this!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 24, 2013)

Nick said:


> We have had our conversations with Sugarloaf and are putting together material already. Stay tuned, should be an announcement in the next few weeks.



Maybe we can set up carpool options.


----------



## twinplanx (Aug 24, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Maybe we can set up carpool options.


+1


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> +1



Albany maybe


----------



## twinplanx (Aug 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Albany maybe


could work Scotty keep in touch...


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> could work Scotty keep in touch...



I know Others who Albany would work for, probably Cornhead to. I be here I got go to SL this year for sure, hopefully alpine zine contest start soon. Let snow begin.:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------

